# Is it possible to meet the owner of target



## AutGotAlot (Jan 21, 2021)

I would like to shake his hand


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 21, 2021)

You can, if you get a big corp visit to your store.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler (Jan 21, 2021)

Simply put....

The majority owner  is The Vanguard Group Inc. which is an investment institution. If you have a mutual fund chances are great you are a Target (stock) ower. A mutual fund has many many different stocks or investments all in one fund.  Example an "index 500" fund has investments in  "500 top stocks".    Investment institutions (there are thousands) that invest in Target stock own 82% of our company's stock. 

If you have a mutual fund or 401K, there is a high chance Target stock is a portion of your fund.  Shake your own hand!!  You are an owner. 

What we do to make Target a profitable company makes more people/investors/institutions want to buy our stock and makes the company (stock) worth more.  When we make a profit it gets paid out in tiny parts to all the stock holder owners as "dividends"

 "Insiders" own 0.2% of available shares of Target stock. Brian Cornell CEO and others on the board etc are considered "insiders" They work within the company.  Part of what they get paid other than their pay check are shares of stock. This is incentive for them to make good decisions for the company as their stock shares are worth more when they do....A common practise for publicly owned companies.


Brian Cornell Cheif Executive Officer has visited my store. There were so many important company officials walking together in a group  I did not insert myself to shake his hand.   I"m sure he would have been happy to had I had the opening.
Btw His red shirt was a very nice red shirt


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## buliSBI (Jan 21, 2021)

The only time any of the Exec officers came to my former little store was when there was a NASCAR race in the nearby town.  They did a quick tour of a couple district stores that morning, a photo op at my store, and a quick meeting with the regional and district leaders.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Jan 21, 2021)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> Simply put....
> 
> The majority owner  is The Vanguard Group Inc. which is an investment institution. If you have a mutual fund chances are great you are a Target (stock) ower. A mutual fund has many many different stocks or investments all in one fund.  Example an "index 500" fund has investments in  "500 top stocks".    Investment institutions (there are thousands) that invest in Target stock own 82% of our company's stock.
> 
> ...



His visit was a bit of a disappointment. We spent a week making the store look good only for him to stay 15 mins...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 21, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> His visit was a bit of a disappointment. We spent a week making the store look good only for him to stay 15 mins...


Its the thought that counts.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jan 21, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> His visit was a bit of a disappointment. We spent a week making the store look good only for him to stay 15 mins...



If it makes you feel any better, idiotic store level leaders have been blowing payroll on dumb things like this for ages.

Here's a funny story.  

There was a store in our district who hated to send help to other stores, despite always asking themselves.  Notorious assholes.

One day I happened to be in that area, so I threw on a red dress shirt, walked into the store, and started writing things on a clipboard.  When they asked who I was I just said "oh I'm just taking notes for an upcoming visit".

They blew about 100 hours of payroll getting ready.

For my grocery shopping visit.


----------



## AutGotAlot (Jan 21, 2021)

He is just a man, I'm not easily intimidated by humans...I just want to ask him how can I get a new target tm shirt w/paying $30 online.


----------



## HelpDeskGuy (Jan 28, 2021)

AutGotAlot said:


> He is just a man, I'm not easily intimidated by humans...I just want to ask him how can I get a new target tm shirt w/paying $30 online.


They have shirts at the bullseye shop for like 5 dollars...


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sometimes the store may hand out T-shirts for promotions/events.
Ask your HR if there are any events coming up.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 28, 2021)

HelpDeskGuy said:


> They have shirts at the bullseye shop for like 5 dollars...



plus shipping


----------



## AutGotAlot (Feb 2, 2021)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> Simply put....
> 
> The majority owner  is The Vanguard Group Inc. which is an investment institution. If you have a mutual fund chances are great you are a Target (stock) ower. A mutual fund has many many different stocks or investments all in one fund.  Example an "index 500" fund has investments in  "500 top stocks".    Investment institutions (there are thousands) that invest in Target stock own 82% of our company's stock.
> 
> ...


Hey , how would I go about setting up some accounts? What are my options? What are the benefits of investing?  I am seriously interested in knowing what it takes to become an investor in target . What are the policies when it comes to team members ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 2, 2021)

Anyone can buy stock at spot.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler (Feb 2, 2021)

1-TMs that work over 1000 hrs a year qualify for participation in Target 401k benefits.  Target will match up to 5% (of your pay) dollar for dollar by contributing in the form of Target stock.  Your HR etl can help you get started.  
If I have 1% of your pay go into a retirement 401K account - - Target will pay into that account the same exact $ amount/match in the form of shares or parts of shares of stock.  It's yours to own 100% day one. You just have to follow the rules for having a 401K retirement account.  
It is like getting a raise that you don't take home with you right away and  you would be so very wise to not touch it until you are retirement age or there are big charges for taking it out of the fund
You can elect to take your contribution out of your paycheck before tax/this will mean you pay taxes on it when it is distributed to you at what ever your tax rate is.  Some people figure they will make less when they retire and be in a lower tax bracket so elect to pay the taxes on those paycheck $ earnings that are taken out at the time they are on retirement...... I could go on and on and on here....
I do not know what the rules are for TMs who work under an average of 1000 hrs a year.

2-If you do not work an average of 1000 hrs annually (and that would have shown on the last paystub for 2020 across the top lines somewhere) you can invest in a mutual fund that is partially made up of target investments on your own.  Vanguard is a big company that has a lot of mutual funds to pick from.  Vanguard for example is just one company.  There are lots out there....(TRowePrice, Fidelity, etc) that you can open online and open an accout with  very small amout of money or no minimum investment.  There may be a maintance fee though.  I would start by web searching "what is a mutual fund" "what is a Roth IRA"  "what are the top preforming mutual funds" which will probably have a" MorningStar" rating  If you do this the fund you pick may likely own just some Target stock and not be !00% Target stock.  It is spread out over many funds or companies to spread out the risk of loosing money being in just one stock.  Remember that stocks go up and go down....Target stock went down a lot when there was the data breach years back.  

If you just want to own Target stock and Target stock alone you would have to probably use a brokerage company or something like etrade which will charge you some fees to do so. 
I would go for the first two options and btw Good for you!


----------



## AutGotAlot (Feb 6, 2021)

Definitely don't get 1000 hours in a year


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 6, 2021)

I don't think the 401K requires 1000 hours in a year, just that you get to 1000 hours. I don't work 1000 hours a year but was able to sign up after about a year and a half of working there.

Actually, I think I signed up at an open enrollment before I was actually eligible, and they started taking money from my paycheck once I hit 1000 hours.


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 14, 2021)

AutGotAlot said:


> Definitely don't get 1000 hours in a year





AutGotAlot said:


> Definitely don't get 1000 hours in a year


I break $50k this month just doing 401k with stocks for being with $tgt for over ten years. It gave me some comfort knowing I'll have something if I wanna cashout early or let it sit @TARGET. So when I quit, target will continue to make money for me.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 14, 2021)

^^ do you do the max contribution of 10%/check?

Because that's an impressive amount of $$. I'm at 5 years but have about a quarter of that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 14, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> ^^ do you do the max contribution of 10%/check?
> 
> Because that's an impressive amount of $$. I'm at 5 years but have about a quarter of that.


I am at 250k.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 14, 2021)

I was surprised to see I passed 100K.  Grew fast.   Didn’t miss  it taken out, match is free extra money.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 14, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am at 250k.


That's how you can afford to buy everyone drinks 😜.


----------

